# What's the protocol of this forum?



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2015)

Let me ask this straight and only once, what's the protocol of this site? I mean there sure is one, otherwise the amount and significance of trolling which have been done here by some intelligent members are beyond any community's rules, am I right?

Everyone is entitled to their opinion? Good. Does that mean if I say something like, hey eating your own shite is good for your health, I mean does that apply? Cause what has been told here is no better than that. Especially comments like this, <snip> I have several other epic comments like that, as you can see how many views that comment already had 

You just have to hate Samsung to be here? If you don't hate them, don't bash them, just GTFO of here, or better yet just ban the person, right?

You must like Xiomai, Micromax, LG etc. and should say good words about them? Right?

Basically you MUST agree to all these school kids, and if you don't, hey let's ban him, right? It's self explanatory that whom I am referring as school kids here, let's not jabber over that.

You must not have money to be here, I mean you have to have less money, and if by some chance you earn a good amount then that's illegitimate money, right?

Just because YOU don't have any money to buy a good phone, you should not buy it? And what YOU buy is the best in the world, and everything else is overpriced crap? Because your purchased product is value for money and absolutely nothing else is?  I mean for how long this comparison of Apples and Oranges will continue?

Just because you CAN buy a BMW you shouldn't buy one, why? Because hey let's buy a Nano and call it better than a BMW, because it comes at 1/10th price and basically does what a BMW does? Right?

I mean what kind of fraking nonsense is this? I get that some are mentally troubled, but to what length? And if they are then what are they doing in this forum, but not consulting the doctors?

I understand that these are college kids and all that, but how hard it is to stay within one's limit?

I am having difficulties understanding these! Same imaginary, invalid and baseless message is posted and being repeated here, thousand times, and yet no one has said a single damn thing!

I was previously told to ignore these members, and that's exactly what I did, I tried best to ignore these kind of people and yet whenever I post something (which is not targeted to any one particular) I have been quoted! Why take is personally?

So if you this forum's purpose is to mislead users then let's add a tag to the site, something like this is an anti-Samsung, or anti-something else community, you are warned, or change the forum's name to something like Think-Analog or something like that?

I have owned more than 30 flagship phones (actual flagships, not imaginary ones!) in past 12+ years, with my own illegitimate money, that number alone is more than the average age of these intelligent persons  No, this does not give me any more credit, but what it DOES is that it gives me more personal experience, I am not confined to reading different websites' review only and base my comment on, rather I have personal experience with them! Also it doesn't matter how intelligent you are, you simply can not have the maturity and experience without growing in age, cause you haven't even seen the world enough yet!

Also by this time it's more or less a taken idea that I am a Samsung fanboy. The most hilarious thing is, I am not, I was actually banned from XDA because I badmouthed Samsung in their own section  But yes, after having experience with literally all the major brands I do come back to them, now only if some people had the simplest idea of _why_!

Anyway, let's not squeeze this topic more, just give me an answer of the above, that's all. Honestly I came back here after few months, only to ask for suggestions for my purchase, I would leave it anyway, but still other people should know, I mean other normal users, who have not yet had the training to be a PhD of trolling, it has to be coded to the DNA after all.

I am more or less certain that I wasted my five or six minutes by creating this topic, well, I had five minutes to waste, lets put it that way. Now I am going to sleep, cause I will have to get up early tomorrow to go to office and work my ass off and earn some illegitimate money. I will check if anyone bothers to comment here or not, or better yet, ban me, cause you know that's the easiest thing to do when you don't have any answer 

Cheers.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome back man. You have been away for too long.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2015)

Tcp/ip


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

lol. yeah you are right. I wanted to post so many times there might come a time, when you are earning your own money, when you won't even look at these phones. 
but then, these do seem to be the most used ones. 
That is the zeitgeist, and not just with the kids. It is not restricted to this forum, this viewpoint is pervasive and everywhere. So I shut up. 

but yes, it can be very misleading for tech enthusiasts.
Every single question, every conversation, every thread ends in the same way. MMX is the answer no matter what your question is.

MMX is the answer even if someone wants an MP3 player. Soon, if someone asks suggestions for a camera, or a console or a TV, the suggestions would be to just buy the MMX because it is most VFM.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 27, 2015)

This is how all forums work, this is how the entire internet works. People new to the internet especially, have it really hard, fitting into the system, it feels like you've to go with the 1337 to become on of them. and they carried away in the process. It's only after years that you realize the futility of it all.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Tcp/ip



Ha ha, best answer actually 

- - - Updated - - -



mitraark said:


> This is how all forums work,


Actually I can't agree with that. Been in at least 20+ forums , I have never encountered a forum like this, where insane statements are allowed and in fact supported with the same nonsense +10000 message over and over again. In fact if a newcomer visits this site it will certainly look like a Nolan movie, like Inception or something, continuing in loop or some sort.

The funny thing is those stuffs they are recommending now won't even be in existence in future, or even if they do exist it will be taken over by the same company which these Einsteins are hating now 

However yes, I do agree that after _years_ one realises what had actually happened, but still that doesn't mean that you can or should allow this hooliganism in the meantime.

I have been taking screenshots of these comments for sometime and I will upload that folder to some other forum when I have 100 of them (already more than half is added to collection) and make sure that at least other forums can see how one trolls with masterfulness.

Once again, why am I bothered? The only reason, I am bothered about the newcomers, that's all. Those garbage statements HAVE and WILL mislead some amateur users, yes, in large scale it will mean nothing, but why even mislead ONE user? Who gave the authority (I am talking about the moderation part here, not those posts, they can't digest their daily food without coming here and posting some nonsense, that's proven, so you can't stop that)?

What's the point of a forum? In my dictionary its about helping others, leading them to get what they want with their money. And what's been happening here? Blind hatred, causing invalid and imaginary statements. Have these trolls ever thought that how hard they are being actually laughed at?

Well, as usual, another wastage of post. Time to go back to ban myself.

  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]: Well shutting up is the best way to go, surely. But mate you are a mod, so you shouldn't shut up, unless you don't care about what happens here, however the way things go here I can't blame you for not caring.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

It would mean just deleting most of the posts, can't just silence the majority opinion, there wouldn't be much of a forum then 

all I can say is India is a _very _price sensitive market 

even my friend told me the same thing, he landed up in this forum trying to look up information about blackberry, and all he found were troll posts instead. He was like, what is the use, why are they even posting. 
he only told me because my email is the same as my forum id


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> It would mean just deleting most of the posts, can't just silence the majority opinion, there wouldn't be much of a forum then
> 
> all I can say is India is a _very _price sensitive market
> 
> ...



Well I mean you can at least ask to refrain from posting if the comment is nonsensical. If someone creates a topic now asking for a phone suggestion with something like 50k budget, and if I go there and suggest him/her a Nokia 1200, what will happen? Price sensitivity only applies when a user is asking for a VFM money, but if one is asking and wanting to spend 50+k then there's no point in redirecting him to phones like OPO, or G3 and call it value for money. Just show me ONE forum where one user says that a Yu Yureka phone has better camera image quality than an S4, ONE forum, that's all I ask. Anyway, I feel like I am repeating myself, well!

Yes, India is a price sensitive market, true, but honestly speaking it's good. It's not really good some rich fraks get anything just because they have money, most of them don't even know what they are purchasing, so it's good to know the value for money (another term which has been abused terribly over and over here). Right now when a friend asks hey happy should I buy the Note 4? I simply ask, NO, wait for six months, it doesn't matter if the person is terribly rich or not.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2015)

The sh!t I have to deal with.. just look at my Joining date.. I have seen it all, except the mods section


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

ThinkAnalog? That sounds like mild trolling - Because the name has been changed to just 'Digit' long back. Btw, not everybody is serious when comes to the web. Some comes really with a +ve mindset of helping people with their expertise, some other comes for occasional fun (not for trolling) & occasional tech and the last category exists only for trolling. People from 2 & 3 often linger between their categories, but that doesn't mean all are trolls.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2015)

RCuber said:


> The sh!t I have to deal with.. just look at my Joining date.. I have seen it all, except the mods section



LOL, old members like you are the reason why my brain isn't exploded yet.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> but that doesn't mean all are trolls.


No one said all are trolls


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2015)

These guys ain't trolls just heavily opinionated.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 27, 2015)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] you are speaking like the Big corporations, they want all negative comments go away from internet search results. Both positive and negative comments about anything should be there if available. 
If anyone preventing anybody from posting a negative comment about any product/company/service in lieu of previous bad experience, that is technically illegal and unethical.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] you are speaking like the Big corporations, they want all negative comments go away from internet search results. Both positive and negative comments about anything should be there if available.
> If anyone preventing anybody from posting a negative comment about any product/company/service in lieu of previous bad experience, that is technically illegal and unethical.



That's absolutely ridiculous mate. There should not be any negative comments on things which don't deserve any negative comments, at the same time there should not be any positive comments about shite things.

It's typical Indian mentality, we always see a half glass of water as half empty rather than half full! And we always try to find imaginary negatives from literally everything.

Your comment is extremely weird!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous mate. There should not be any negative comments on things which don't deserve any negative comments, at the same time there should not be any positive comments about shite things.
> 
> *It's typical Indian mentality*, we always see a half glass of water as half empty rather than half full! And we always try to find imaginary negatives from literally everything.
> 
> Your comment is extremely weird!



Happens all over the world darling.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

Just go through the threads here > *www.digit.in/forum/buying-advice/
does not matter whether your budget is 10k or 15k or 20k or 25k or 30k 
does not matter what your requirements are 
the whole section has very specific kind of suggestions
any other suggestions apart from these off brand phones are vehemently shot down, and it is just too much effort to sort out that clusterfudge of misconceptions 
many of the pros or cons pointed out have nothing to do with what the OP wanted, answering all of those would just derail the thread. In any case, the threads tend to become about the perceptions of the posters, instead of what is suitable for the OP. At times, the OP vanishes after the initial post, which is hilarious, but also sad. 
often, people have prevented others from buying perfectly good devices


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous mate*. *There should not be any negative comments on things which don't deserve any negative comments, *at the same time there should not be any positive comments about shite things.*


You can't control Internet; That's how it will work and it should be. A person may find a 10K phone better than 30K phone for his need, and can express his opinion on that - but that doesn't mean he's forcing the other to buy it. Nobody's gonna buy a product, just because of one person's opinion.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

yes, but many times these are irrelevant opinions
it can be confusing and frustrating in a section meant for seeking out advice


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2015)

I used to suggest rigs too and let me tell you, I dint want OP to waste money, so I suggested what's "VFM". You are using a 20k thread snap and saying that why suggest OPO when someone wants to spend 50k? why? And if  someone suggests OPO instead on a M8, I feel bad for him  I usually never suggested a Z97 as it was for overclocking and it didnt do good for OP's needs(i.e gaming) but if OP had the buget to spend on it after meeting whats actually good for his needs, I suggested it and I am pretty sure SaiyanGoku does this too. I wont say anything about his opinion tho, Its his and he's expressing it, its his opinion and its not like he's forcing it on anybody. If he's wrong, you are very welcome to correct him.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> You can't control Internet; That's how it will work and it should be. A person may find a 10K phone better than 30K phone for his need, and can express his opinion on that - but that doesn't mean he's forcing the other to buy it. Nobody's gonna buy a product, just because of one person's opinion.



This opinion is plain wrong. Especially the underlined part.

Yes, a person might find a 10k phone better for _his needs_, and also can express his opinion on that, but as long as the topic is limited to 10k phones. Here, a person asks for a 30+k phone and a 10k phone is recommended to him! That's just plain trolling or childishness or whatever stupid term is there just apply it. And this is NOT how internet should be, absolutely not.

My mother uses a Samsung Guru phone (which I bought her three years ago, for an insane 1.5k) and she says its a great phone and she says she has absolutely no need for an upgrade when I ask her to get an Android or something, but I have never heard her saying her phone is better than mine, if a woman of almost sixty year can have that knowledge (with ZERO technological knowledge) then it should be the minimal acceptance level of a technological forum site, plain and simple.

Also those muppets here do force others to buy below average products when a person is actually asking for a top end product. Yes, no one with good mind will listen to those, but as I said, even if ONE person is mislead, that's just disgusting.


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2015)

Freedom of speech i guess...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Just go through the threads here > *www.digit.in/forum/buying-advice/
> *does not matter whether your budget is 10k or 15k or 20k or 25k or 30k
> does not matter what your requirements are*
> the whole section has very specific kind of suggestions
> ...


Precisely my point.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Freedom of [STRIKE]speech[/STRIKE] trolling i guess...



There, looks much better now 

- - - Updated - - -

Two or three more shots from my Digit Collection folder 



Spoiler



<snip>



Now if you are to tell me that these are opinions then two things are possible, either you are drunk with at least a kilolitre of whisky or you have serious problem.

And my question stands, show me one such forum, ONE. At least I haven't come across any, if you have let me know.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

ow. let's not get personal. Removed the screencaps.

comments in web sites of our newspapers are like that, but no one is seeking out specific buying advice there.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay. Kindly close the topic.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2015)

I read it whole and a few times thought of contributing in either side but found you guys are doing a good job anyway.

But, now OP, you want to close the topic. I'm really surprised now.

Why did you open this thread? what did you think you would achieve by this discussion? Have you met your goal?

Anyway, a very very rhetorical question answered by few members here. A pointless discussion and I'm glad that OP realized soon enough its going nowhere.

I find THIS thread is the right example of trolling!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I find THIS thread is the right example of trolling!



Well I see whom it's coming from, and knowing the character I am going to let it slide, say out of pity


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

This is a very important conversation
we just need to come up with guidelines for replying to the buying advice section, and pin it to the top 

drafting a list, can be more suggestions, or changes

1. Don't post unrelated, generic comments on the brands you hate. This just pollutes the thread and helps nobody. 
2. If someone wants a particular feature, say Camera, don't post about other factors such as VFM/ RAM/ Community Support - that are the strengths of the model you are recommending, or weaknesses of the model OP has in mind. Focus on the Camera only
3. If someone wants a particular brand, don't post opinions on why OP is making a mistake by going for that brand
4. Do not engage with anyone other than the OP. (This one thing should solve most of the issues)
5. Don't go off topic and post subjective statements (this is a no brainer, but there are many posts which actually start with, sorry for going off topic... or I feel that... or I do not prefer...)
6. Post suggestions on what to buy. Don't post suggestions on what not to buy. 
7. This statement is not allowed > No point in spending _____K just for getting _____ 
8. If someone wants a particular OS, don't post recommendations for another OS or your opinions on why that OS sucks. 
9. Don't post personal experiences of your uncle or your friend. If you want to add credibility to what you are saying, post a link.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 28, 2015)

It is indeed true about what [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] says.

But lets consider the possible demographics here. Most seriously earning professionals would not have the time to sit and go through numerous threads answering various questions because they have another life. Those who are free to do that may be students and people in between jobs. At that stage in one's life it is difficult to comprehend them contemplating buying a 50K+ phone which can be gone in a second if it slips off one's hand in rush hour. So only the lower budget models appear reasonable. 

Giving my own example, while I was a student I used to think why all these rich kids waste so much money on all these new models while I was perfectly happy with Nokia 1100 (and that was the model I used to recommend). Now I have changed my thinking to look for features at a decent price. (Hence the ZR I am carrying now bought at 27K).

But I still find it difficult to suggest / buy a flagship inspite of the advantages. 

Now I keep quiet if my thinking is generally not in line with the thinking of a original poster or may gently suggest something and leave it at that. But sometimes people can be militant with what they believe in.

Overall I say [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] lets just live and let live. As this generation grows up, things will surely improve and we will be there to watch it.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is a very important conversation
> we just need to come up with guidelines for replying to the buying advice section, and pin it to the top
> 
> drafting a list, can be more suggestions, or changes
> ...



Now, this is something that makes this a useful thread. Action-points rather ranting!
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], I'm not sure I agree with everything here.


> 7. This statement is not allowed > No point in spending _____K just for getting _____


May be it should be pointed out to put at least 5 reasons for any recommendations

And,


> 9. Don't post personal experiences of your uncle or your friend. If you want to add credibility to what you are saying, post a link.


My viewpoint here a lot of us actually pay more attention or importance to what our peers say on any purchase rather reading a blog/site. This is why forums have crowd. Whats the point of having a forum when only opinion you post is what someone else has to say on that.
Whats your contribution on that?
Sorry, I can't support point 9.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is a very important conversation
> we just need to come up with guidelines for replying to the buying advice section, and pin it to the top
> 
> drafting a list, can be more suggestions, or changes
> ...



I just do not agree with this at all except may be for #1 &  #5.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 28, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Let me ask this straight and only once, what's the protocol of this site? I mean there sure is one, otherwise the amount and significance of trolling which have been done here by some intelligent members are beyond any community's rules, am I right?
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion? Good. Does that mean if I say something like, hey eating your own shite is good for your health, I mean does that apply? Cause what has been told here is no better than that. Especially comments like this, <snip> I have several other epic comments like that, as you can see how many views that comment already had
> 
> ...



holy hell!
u hit the nail right on the head my dear sir 

and yeah...welcome back !

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> This is a very important conversation
> we just need to come up with guidelines for replying to the buying advice section, and pin it to the top
> 
> drafting a list, can be more suggestions, or changes
> ...



so when exactly am i going to see the guidelines implemented?
really getting tired of seeing sub standard cheap components getting suggested just because its "cheap" or "VFM"


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2015)

> Quote Originally Posted by Anorion  View Post
> This is a very important conversation
> we just need to come up with guidelines for replying to the buying advice section, and pin it to the top
> 
> ...



+1, support all of points especially, point no 9


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is a very important conversation
> we just need to come up with guidelines for replying to the buying advice section, and pin it to the top
> 
> drafting a list, can be more suggestions, or changes
> ...



+1 to this, but cant agree with point 9. Rather make it this 


> Dont post personal experiences of anyone unless and until you have a proof for it.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> +1 to this, but cant agree with point 9. Rather make it this





> Dont post personal experiences of anyone unless and until you have a proof for it.





rhitwick said:


> My viewpoint here a lot of us actually pay more attention or importance to what our peers say on any purchase rather reading a blog/site. This is why forums have crowd. Whats the point of having a forum when only opinion you post is what someone else has to say on that.
> Whats your contribution on that?
> Sorry, I can't support point 9.



Hmm.. I included it to exclude second hand personal experiences, which may be an exception rather than the norm, or dependent on too many factors.

So how about
Posting personal experiences are encouraged, but avoid statements that may not be uniformly applicable to everyone, everywhere. 
eg: My friend had to run around a lot to get after sales service from HTC
If OP has given location, it is fine to post information relevant to that location


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is a very important conversation
> we just need to come up with guidelines for replying to the buying advice section, and pin it to the top
> 
> drafting a list, can be more suggestions, or changes
> ...



I mostly never browse the mobile buying section but 



> 3. If someone wants a particular brand, don't post opinions on why OP is making a mistake by going for that brand



If someone avoids AMD products cause he heard it overheats isn't it good to enlighten him or something? but if the OP says he don't want AMD cause of previous bad experiences like product going kaput etc then its ok i think.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Hmm.. I included it to exclude second hand personal experiences, which may be an exception rather than the norm, or dependent on too many factors.
> 
> So how about
> Posting personal experiences are encouraged, but avoid statements that may not be uniformly applicable to everyone, everywhere.
> ...


yeah thats fine. But things like personal comparisons between products should only be posted with some proof and not just words.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

^oh yes. Very important. Will add that to the list.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> yeah thats fine. But things like personal comparisons between products should only be posted with some proof and not just words.



you see if i have owned a product or used a product that is a personal touch and if I have anything to say about it which is for or against that I will only be able to tell by posting not by some proof. 
So sometimes we have to show a bit of soft side on a certain topics.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> you see if i have owned a product or used a product that is a personal touch and if I have anything to say about it which is for or against that I will only be able to tell by posting not by some proof.
> So sometimes we have to show a bit of soft side on a certain topics.



if you are using the product, then you can always post something actual about it, not just "this is better than that because i say so". posts similar to S3 and Yu camera comparison should and must have some proof. there are things you cant provide proof for tho and I agree with you on that. Also if posting in words, it should have good some explanation or a link to prove you right. you cannot possibly be the only person in the world with the problem.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> if you are using the product, then you can always post something actual about it, not just "this is better than that because i say so". posts similar to S3 and Yu camera comparison should and must have some proof. there are things you cant provide proof for tho and I agree with you on that. Also if posting in words, it should have good some explanation or a link to prove you right. you cannot possibly be the only person in the world with the problem.



yup this is what I can second.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 28, 2015)

please add one more guideline about VFM....since most of the threads are filled with suggestions from people about who has no idea about what "value for money" is but harps on that fact and suggests cheap stuff.
Cheap=/=VFM.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is a very important conversation
> we just need to come up with guidelines for replying to the buying advice section, and pin it to the top
> 
> drafting a list, can be more suggestions, or changes
> ...


Agreed with all the points. However point 9 could be modified, but for the sake of all the lying which goes on here I say keep it like that.

Just look what happens, no offence, but all these nine points are extremely BASIC and these points should not even be needed to be mentioned at first place, well 

- - - Updated - - -



sumonpathak said:


> please add one more guideline about VFM....since most of the threads are filled with suggestions from people about who has no idea about what "value for money" is but harps on that fact and suggests cheap stuff.
> Cheap=/=VFM.



Yeah that, and make a rule of something like, stop comparing Apples and Oranges  If the suggestion seeker wants an Apple suggest that only, no need to say Orange is better than Apple because it's cheap  (metaphorical example in case someone doesn't understand!)

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> posts similar to S3 and Yu camera comparison should and must have some proof.


I would not have created this topic if the comparison were between S3 adn YY, it was the S4, but I am sure you made a typo there.

Quote from the buying section:



kkn13 said:


> E8 camera is not bad
> Z1 camera is not bad either
> 
> Exmor in Z series is actually very superior
> ...


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 28, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Agreed with all the points. However point 9 could be modified, but for the sake of all the lying which goes on here I say keep it like that.
> 
> Just look what happens, no offence, but all these nine points are extremely BASIC and these points should not even be needed to be mentioned at first place, well
> 
> ...



no need to be an idiot about others opinions.
if you cant respect other knowledge and experience with photography,you certainly dont belong in a forum.
out of all TDF members ,you are the only one who doesnt play well with the opinions of others.
ive ignored you for a really long time now and so have the others(everyone PMs each other regarding these things),you always have to fight with someone and push your lame opinions with ZERO knowledge and experience on others


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh now this topic is ruined


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 28, 2015)

even last time you got a warning because of you fighting with other forum members such as saiyangoku 
You were specifically told not to engage in discussions with people whose opinions you cant agree with
We all have done our part and ignored you totally,you just cant get along with other forum members and you HAVE to reply and post quote everyone,learn to ignore
all forum members argue but you are trolling on a whole different level,im afraid


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

one of the mods will post replying guide for the mobile buying guide section 
after figuring out the exact wording of the guide 
meanwhile, the threads there will be cleaned up as per moderator's discretion 

closing this thread as it has served it's purpose


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2015)

Have to say, ithehappy is correct. But sometimes he himself goes out of control if somebody baits (?) him a little.

The problem is, two people here can neither agree to agree, nor agree to disagree. So, we usually see personal feuds going on all over the forum. This forum is more like a WWE feud arena now filled with keyboard wrestlers.


----------

